# Engine Removal on 04 Beetle w/ TDI?



## cekkent (May 11, 2007)

This is slowly turning out to be one of the worst cars i've ever purchased.
Lots of little things have gone wrong with it in the month and 2 weeks since I purchased it. Key fob stopped working. Door speakers don't work at all. Poor fuel economy. HVAC blower fan working intermittantly.
Of course! I bought it without an extended warranty! I am so lucky!
Anyway:
It would appear that one (or both?) clutches on my DSG has grenaded. The powertrain makes a horrible, metal-on-metal scraping noise whenever the engine is running, and I took the belly pan off to find a bunch of metal shavings mixed with oil, plus small rings and what looks like pieces of spring. I can't see much of anything inside the transmission/engine mating area, save a small tear in the case of the transmission, about 1.5 inches long and 1/2 inch wide.
I bought a subscription to "eBahn" instead of downloading an ISO for the service manual, thinking it was a good way to save $10. That was a joke.
Pictures of the bits that were on my belly pan:
http://cekkent.carpeinferi.com/DSG/
Anyway, my question is:
According to the repair manual procedure, I need to remove the transmission and engine assembly together, and from the bottom of the car. Is it possible to remove the engine separately, from the top of the car?
Thanks,
Damian


----------



## CGK (Mar 30, 2005)

*Re: Engine Removal on 04 Beetle w/ TDI? (cekkent)*

How many miles are on this TDI?
I have an '04 TDI 5sp with 80K on it and it has been flawless since new. The problems you're having are really unusual for an '04.
Based on your description of trouble and those pics, it looks like that NB was driven hard, neglected and possibly never serviced properly.
Did you get it from a dealer or a private sale? Did you buy it new or used? If new, was it serviced as recommended by VW or someone else?
Anywho, to answer your question, you can remove the engine and transmission as unit from the top/front of the car. In order to do that though, you need to dissamble the entire front end. I.E. fenders, front bumper cover, etc. in order to access the powerplant.
Sounds like you've got a huge job ahead of you. Keep us posted and good luck man!


----------



## cekkent (May 11, 2007)

*Re: Engine Removal on 04 Beetle w/ TDI? (CGK)*

It has 63k miles now. I bought it from a dealership, with 60k miles on it. I bought it used, about a month and a couple weeks ago.


----------



## Slimjimmn (Apr 8, 2006)

*Re: Engine Removal on 04 Beetle w/ TDI? (cekkent)*

ok a 04 does not have dsg.
And those look like the injector springs but thats internal to the engine under the valve cover and would not have a way of splattering all over the belly pan like that.
I know that the 5spd have issues with the dual mass flywheel and breaking, but they dont have springs in them.


----------



## mk4_2.ho (Sep 23, 2004)

*Re: Engine Removal on 04 Beetle w/ TDI? (Slimjimmn)*

the 04 DOES have dsg.
check your facts homeboy.
to the OP, i have a 98-03 service manual...dunno if that'd help you, but i could send you over the iso if you want it.
sounds like the car was beat before you got it. try claiming it on insurance, sometimes they'll help you out. my buddy was able to claim his motor with 80k on his insurance after it just siezed up one day.


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: Engine Removal on 04 Beetle w/ TDI? (mk4_2.ho)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk4_2.ho* »_the 04 DOES have dsg.

R u sure homie?








*2005 Volkswagen Beetle TDI DSG
Convincing evidence that an old dog can learn a new trick, the tediously familiar Volkswagen New Beetle makes its eighth year of production a whole lot more interesting with one very tricky option: the remarkable direct-shift gearbox (DSG). Debuting to acclaim in the 2004 Audi TT 3.2 Quattro, DSG radically shortens shift times by anticipating and preselecting the next gear. With one gear driving the wheels and another poised to take over when the computer (or the driver) gives the nod, the act of shifting becomes a lightning-quick relay race. Two clutches alternately open and close as one gear after another goes from at-bat to on-deck status in a scant two-tenths of a second, with no interruption of the torque flow during full-throttle acceleration.
Named our 2005 All-Star Technology, DSG is set to grace a host of upmarket vehicles in the coming months and years, including the Bugatti Veyron 16.4. For now, however, the Bug marks its first mass-market foray. (Admittedly, mass-market may be a bit of a stretch: the only New Beetle available with DSG is the coupe, and only with the turbocharged direct-injection diesel engine.)
Revised last year, the New Beetle's TDI diesel is good for 99 hp and 177 lb-ft of torque. Although certainly more enthusiastic than the old TDI, the new one still won't set enthusiasts' hearts aflutter. But DSG (a $1075 option) goes a long way toward making this engine as fun as it is frugal. The Beetle makes do without the Audi's steering-wheel shift paddles, so manual selection of gears requires the ol' Tiptronic push-pull of the shifter itself. For those who decide to forgo freedom of choice, a very savvy Sport mode winds the engine closer to its 4750-rpm redline before upshifting and will gladly hold a lower gear to keep revs high and turbo boost just a nudge of the throttle away.
The 2005 Volkswagen Beetle TDI DSG won't make the New Beetle TDI the street racer's weapon of choice, but it does make it attractive for drivers who care about more than fuel economy-42 mpg has never been so much fun.*


----------



## mk4_2.ho (Sep 23, 2004)

*Re: Engine Removal on 04 Beetle w/ TDI? (Billsbug)*

bill, you don't want it.
<---certified expert technician (and ex-owner for 7 days of a 04 NB DSG)
it's a good thing you keep your ****-talking on the vortex, or else i'd ban your ass on the org.


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: Engine Removal on 04 Beetle w/ TDI? (mk4_2.ho)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk4_2.ho* »_it's a good thing you keep your ****-talking on the vortex, or else i'd ban your ass on the org.
 
^---certified four-eyed fat-boy.


----------



## mk4_2.ho (Sep 23, 2004)

*Re: Engine Removal on 04 Beetle w/ TDI? (Billsbug)*

back on topic.
to the op, if you need ANY help at all (be it tech advice, moral support, whatever), look me up. i know my way around these cars enough to know what all is going on without a manual. if you were anywhere near the new england area, i'd be helping you rip apart the nb and slamming back some cold ones with you.
i may have a line on a dsg transmission for you, i need to inquire deeper into it, but give me a day or two. it's out of a 2004 with 35k on it...a friend bought the car for parts for his wrecked 04, so i can pass savings along.


----------

